# This is my first post!!!



## sleepymazza1888 (Aug 11, 2008)

And I give you the adorable Millie:










She is a 7-year old rescue dog, rescued when she was 2. She has a number of "issues", but is the most loveable wee dog.......


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi Sleepymazza and Millie and welcome to the forum hope you enjoy yourself.


----------



## sleepymazza1888 (Aug 11, 2008)

englishrose943 said:


> Hi Sleepymazza and Millie and welcome to the forum hope you enjoy yourself.


Many thanks english rose.


----------



## rottiesloveragdolls (Nov 2, 2007)

*welcome to the mad house *


----------



## sleepymazza1888 (Aug 11, 2008)

rottiesloveragdolls said:


> *welcome to the mad house *


Ta very much!!!


----------



## englishrose943 (Feb 7, 2008)

sleepymazza1888 said:


> Many thanks english rose.


Your very welcome.


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

hi ya.and a very warm welcome to the forum


----------



## sleepymazza1888 (Aug 11, 2008)

JANICE199 said:


> hi ya.and a very warm welcome to the forum


Cheers Janice.


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi and welcome 
your lovely millie


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Do you live in hampshre? go to alex's training class??

sorry just recognise name and pic


----------



## Vixie (Nov 17, 2007)

hello and welcome to the forum, 
Millie is lovely


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2008)

Hi welcome to the forum 

ur dog is lovely  is it a jack russell?


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

aww millies lovely  hiya & welcome as well


----------

